# T3 question



## jmorrison (Jun 2, 2010)

How does this look?

Week 1-2
.25 ED
Week 3-4
.50mcg ED
Week 5-6
100mcg ED
Week 7
.50mcg ED
Week 8
.25mcg ED

That about right?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 2, 2010)

That'll work.

I usually taper up/down every 4-5 days. Sometimes I ride on .75mcg for a while and never go up to 100mcg. High dosages start _risking _potential muscle loss.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 2, 2010)

I will be on cycle during, so not too much worried about muscle loss.  I guess I should have mentioned this. 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 2, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> I will be on cycle during, so not too much worried about muscle loss.  I guess I should have mentioned this.
> 
> Thanks for the response.



Ahh okay. Yeah, I wouldn't run T3 off cycle anyways, but 100mcg should be fine as long as you are on cycle. Make sure to get that protein though!!


----------



## unclem (Jun 3, 2010)

i would do only 3 wks on t3 gradually working up to 100mcg then titrate back down to .00mcg at day 21. after that use some albuterol or clen cycle 2 wks on 2 wks off the clen then start the albuterol last part of cycle. 2 and 2 just like clen but with the albuterol u can add t4 synthroid up to 200mcg for 4 weeks even after u stop the 2 and 2 of albuterol continue the t4 its a long half life my friend. that will do the trick but eat alot more and cardio, diet in check no salts or sugars. imo good luck with all your goals. peace bro.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2010)

T3 doesnt need to be tapered. I've been on it for almost 2 months and I started 75mcg a month ago. No sides, except a bit of gnawing hunger. Also, it takes your body a few days to get back to normal after use. If Heavy would chime in, he knows this stuff pretty well.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 3, 2010)

How have the effects been for you Juggy?  Good/bad/undecided?

I was mainly using the .25 for calorie partitioning during the initial bulk as recommended by Built, and then for the last bit of my cycle when I ramp up my test for myostatin.  Due to work/caloric/and other reasons, I am running a short PSMF during weeks 4-6 of the cycle.  Which is why I was looking to ramp up to 100 during that time.  Perhaps I should stick with the .25mcg during all of the cycle but that 3 week window?  100mcg for the 3 week then back to .25 for the rest of the cycle?

Thanks Juggs.


----------



## toothache (Jun 3, 2010)

I ran t3 for 3 months at 75mcg/day.  I didn't taper down.  No need to taper down.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 3, 2010)

I have tapered and not tapered. No real difference. I still usually taper though.

Like juggernaut said, anything over .50mcg makes me want to ravage any kind of food, lol.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2010)

I just noticed the hunger more so on the 75 mcg, but with that, I deal with it and add some extra whole food protein. Be sure you're using some test because this will eat through muscle.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> How have the effects been for you Juggy?  Good/bad/undecided?
> 
> I was mainly using the .25 for calorie partitioning during the initial bulk as recommended by Built, and then for the last bit of my cycle when I ramp up my test for myostatin.  Due to work/caloric/and other reasons, I am running a short PSMF during weeks 4-6 of the cycle.  Which is why I was looking to ramp up to 100 during that time.  Perhaps I should stick with the .25mcg during all of the cycle but that 3 week window?  100mcg for the 3 week then back to .25 for the rest of the cycle?
> 
> Thanks Juggs.



100mcg is kind of dangerous-I wont use that much. I stop at 75.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 3, 2010)

I usually start at 50mcg's. 25 is pretty low.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 3, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I just noticed the hunger more so on the 75 mcg, but with that, I deal with it and add some extra whole food protein. Be sure you're using some test because this will eat through muscle.



Yep.



juggernaut said:


> 100mcg is kind of dangerous-I wont use that much. I stop at 75.



I'm pretty much feel the same way. I rarely go up to 100mcg.



heavyiron said:


> I usually start at 50mcg's. 25 is pretty low.



Isn't .25mcg pretty much the equivalent of your body's natural production? Or barely any higher?


----------



## toothache (Jun 3, 2010)

t3 makes me sweat like crazy.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2010)

toothache said:


> t3 makes me sweat like crazy.



perhaps a shower will help


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 3, 2010)

Juggs, how have the effects been?  Are you seeing anything that justifies the use of T3?

Maybe I will move that down to a .75mcg dosage and only blast the 100 for a the middle week of the PSMF.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 3, 2010)

T3 can be run for really long periods of time.  I know guys pushing close to 3 yrs. of consistent use.  The thought of "shocking" your thyroid is a proven myth, or so more recent studies have concluded.


/V


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

I like the fact that it does keep my bodyfat in check, especially since I am cutting for a contest in August. I would shy away from the 100 mark, only because I personally feel it is overkill.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 4, 2010)

Noted, and cycle altered.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2010)

I've never used T3 for weight loss but I have a T3 prescription for my shitty thyroid.  I've been up as far as 97.5 mcg twice per day.  That doesn't mean someone with a good thyroid should go that high by any means (remember, shitty thyroid here).  What my point is that to avoid muscle loss when I was that high on mcg's I did double my protein.  Now that my thyroid is stable on 37.5mcg twice per day I don't need to increase my protein.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 6, 2010)

good info


----------



## hitman2 (Jul 26, 2010)

would clen/keto/t3 be a good stack? sorry really new to this.


----------



## tballz (Jul 26, 2010)

hitman2 said:


> would clen/keto/t3 be a good stack? sorry really new to this.



That is a very effective fat burning stack.  I've done it a few times.

However, nothing is magic.  Your diet and training needs to be in check.


----------



## hitman2 (Jul 26, 2010)

of course. Training and Diet always come first


----------



## hitman2 (Jul 26, 2010)

tballz said:


> That is a very effective fat burning stack.  I've done it a few times.
> 
> However, nothing is magic.  Your diet and training needs to be in check.



Hate to hijack the thread but Tballz how did you dose it throughout the cycle?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 27, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> T3 doesnt need to be tapered. I've been on it for almost 2 months and I started 75mcg a month ago. No sides, except a bit of gnawing hunger. Also, it takes your body a few days to get back to normal after use. If Heavy would chime in, he knows this stuff pretty well.


 

Exactly.  25mcg is a replacment dose so the smallest dose that should be taken is 50mcgs.  100mgs ED is overkill in my opinion.


----------



## tballz (Jul 27, 2010)

hitman2 said:


> Hate to hijack the thread but Tballz how did you dose it throughout the cycle?



I started clen at 50mcg and ramped up to 100mcg.  For t3 I went up to 75mcg.  I started keto at the end of the 2nd week at 1mg/day.  I did this cycle for 6 weeks.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 27, 2010)

224mcg a day is what I've been on for total replacement of my removed thyroid glands. I've heard or saw somewhere that test can interferer with your dose. Anyone know about that? Since I'm running a bit more test than the doc knows it would be awkward ask him.


----------



## Hockey66 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> 224mcg a day is what I've been on for total replacement of my removed thyroid glands. I've heard or saw somewhere that test can interferer with your dose. Anyone know about that? Since I'm running a bit more test than the doc knows it would be awkward ask him.



Why bother lying to your doctor?  He can't keep your body optimally in check unless he knows what you're putting into it.  If he lectures you or makes a big deal about it, find a new doctor.  What you ingest, inject or inhale is your business, all he can do is warn you of the potential consequences.


----------



## unclem (Jul 28, 2010)

no disrespect, if you use any thyroid medicine for longer than normal, when you come off youll see the effects. frank zane didnt listen either. plus it makes your hair thin.


----------



## XYZ (Jul 28, 2010)

unclem said:


> no disrespect, if you use any thyroid medicine for longer than normal, when you come off youll see the effects. frank zane didnt listen either. plus *it makes your hair thin*.


 
What? Where did this come from?


----------



## toothache (Jul 28, 2010)

unclem said:


> no disrespect, if you use any thyroid medicine for longer than normal, when you come off youll see the effects. frank zane didnt listen either. plus it makes your hair thin.



T3 does not make your hair thin.


----------



## unclem (Jul 28, 2010)

its a side effect of the drug in some people. physicians' desk reference; adverse reactions , dermatologic: hair loss, flushing.


----------



## Hoglander (Jul 28, 2010)

Hockey66 said:


> Why bother lying to your doctor?  He can't keep your body optimally in check unless he knows what you're putting into it.  If he lectures you or makes a big deal about it, find a new doctor.  What you ingest, inject or inhale is your business, all he can do is warn you of the potential consequences.



If you don't know just say so or better yet don't post.


----------

